# Lord mayhem



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Is he still banned? or just dropped out of sight.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Still banned, from my last glimpse a day or so ago.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Still banned, from my last glimpse a day or so ago.


WTH did he do, to be banned this long?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

No clue...was gonna ask you the same thing!


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Was it a permanent ban? Like what happened to Beo and Morrigan?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Juicer said:


> Was it a permanent ban? Like what happened to Beo and Morrigan?


I have no idea.. Just find it strange.

Why did Morrigan get permanent banned for?


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Well, Beo made quite a remark about the moderators. 
And Morrigan probably said something about them giving him a permanent ban that they didn't like, so they gave her one maybe? 
Nip it in the bud?


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Juicer said:


> Well, Beo made quite a remark about the moderators.
> And Morrigan probably said something about them giving him a permanent ban that they didn't like, so they gave her one maybe?
> Nip it in the bud?


Ok.. i guess i will never understand,the way of thinking when people get banned here


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Whoever said we were suppose to?
We aren't the mods.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Juicer said:


> Whoever said we were suppose to?
> We aren't the mods.


Your right


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

He told me he probably wouldn't be back anyways. He's not the type to raise a stink about it. I wish him well and he was my first TAM friend.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> He told me he probably wouldn't be back anyways. He's not the type to raise a stink about it. I wish him well and he was my first TAM friend.


Crap, that´s a shame if he is not coming back..
But do you know the reason for him being banned?


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

Did he cause too much mayhem for the mods?


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Really. LM got a perma-ban.
Wow. I know was always in peoples faces but the effort he put into BS fog busting was amazing. I remember he did a compilation of my posts over a 6 month period to remind me why to not reconcile easily. 
I will miss LM. We bounced off each other.

If you see this LM. Farewell. The forum may be "nicer" but it will be less effective.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

LM left the building, and I believe that TAM is the worse for it. He as a lot of very good advice for BS.


----------



## member2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there a way for him to get back on?? What did he do to get banned?


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Because he made too much sense.

Mayhem is an amazing person, and I'll definitely miss him. This place is indeed worse without him. 

Wherever you are brother, peace be to you.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> LM left the building, and I believe that TAM is the worse for it. He as a lot of very good advice for BS.


:iagree: I hope he will reconsider to come back..

This forum needs people like him.That gives straight ,no bull crap
cushy responses


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> He told me he probably wouldn't be back anyways. He's not the type to raise a stink about it. I wish him well and he was my first TAM friend.


I will miss LM.
I wish he comes back....as a contributor to TAM...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Save it on the petition.

AR has already corresponded with him and indicated that he won't be coming back.

No. He wasn't perma-banned. 
His last ban was the result of chasing off yet another betrayed husband that came here looking for support during one of the most painful life events one can face.
Arguing with a new member that he cannot be certain of the paternity of his children while that guy is trying to come to grips with his partners infidelity is NOT helpful, or respectful in any way shape, or form.

Telling the same user, he can choose 'to not face the truth and slink away from the forum' after the user has posted that he feels attacked and that coming here was a mistake, is more than a little counter-productive.

Are there harsh truths about infidelity? Of course there are ... but if the manner in which they are delivered means that the individual they were intended for removes their posts, PM's the mods that they are leaving and why, then the entire exercise has been a waste of time. Both for the poster, and the respondent.

lordmayhem's ban will expire. Whether or not he chooses to come back will be up to him.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up deejo!
So what happened with Beo and Morrigan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Save it on the petition.
> 
> AR has already corresponded with him and indicated that he won't be coming back.
> 
> ...


That seems harsh imo

Okay not everybody says what they say in the same way do they. Some of us are more direct and to the point in what we say but that has it's value surely especially to a newly betrayed spouse who cant see the wood for the trees in the maze inducing world of infidelity

Cant you give more leeway to this aspect that everyone makes their respective points differently?

Lets face it would LM have been trying to hurt or make this guys life worse ?! Of course not 

The softly softly approach to helping a betrayed spouse is often not the right approach and they at some point need a serious dose of 'reality' to knock them into the here and now so they can then deal with the rigors of the betrayal now at their doorstep

LMayhem has a record of direct, to the point, posts that have helped so many, me included, and this place is basically losing an excellent and valued contributor.

Was he warned before he got banned or did the mod just knock him over end of? without discussion.

I could see quite a few good posters end up departing here with this kind of heavy handed treatment.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I was shocked to read that Beo and Morrigan were perm. banned.
So was anonymouskitty and other members who gave excellent advice over here.
I think mods should re-consider banning rules about veterans and members who give great advice. At least, these members don't deserve to get perm. banned. It's a loss for the forum.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope he comes back!
I like his no nonsense approach........


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Deejo for responding

I respect his choice.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

LM's biggest POV for infidelity was to not rug sweep, so while I didn't see the thread deejo is referring to I can see where he got passionate about trying to get his point across. LM could be blunt to a degree where someone who doesn't know his style could think they were being made fun of. LM simply wanted the best for all BS's and to get what's needed post-affair instead of burying the issue. 

I'll miss his pictures, charts and directness


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I loved the fact that it always felt like Fabio was talking to me directly


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up deejo!
> So what happened with Beo and Morrigan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Disagreement with administration regarding how the site was run. One or the other had a thread in the private section, and it is addressed there.... a couple months ago.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

LM is a cop, you could see the direct, no-bs attitude in his posts. I don't think he ever tried to offend anyone.

Sad to see him leaving, while some people who I believe are trolls with fictional stories still post here.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> LM's biggest POV for infidelity was to not rug sweep, so while I didn't see the thread deejo is referring to I can see where he got passionate about trying to get his point across. LM could be blunt to a degree where someone who doesn't know his style could think they were being made fun of. LM simply wanted the best for all BS's and to get what's needed post-affair instead of burying the issue.
> 
> I'll miss his pictures, charts and directness


Since this apparently is not a permanent ban, and I sincerely hope that LM stops by to read this thread, I will address my words directly to him:

LM we need you here. Reading your advise to others, although strong sometimes, has been spot on and direct. Each and every "newbie" comes here with an infidelity issue and no prior experience. That is why they reach out here. Each one thinks that their story is unique, and yet, as you so eloquently point out, cheaters follow a script. "Newbie" need to know this.

We all have different styles in pointing out the key issues in an individual story and offering advise. Some of us can be more gentle than you, however all of us come here with the intention of helping others as well as learning more about our own individual story.

Thank you LM for all the help you have given me, both directly and indirectly. Know that you are an important "voice" in this forum. When your ban is lifted, please consider coming back. If you choose not to, let me say thank you and I wish you well.


----------



## member2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

If people like Lord Mayhem, AnonymousKitty, Entropy3000, and Iheart life are not hear on the forum, then there isn't any reason to visit it. People like them are the ones who can help a person save their marriage. Without them, what is the point?
I need to include Warlock07 in there as well....


----------



## member2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

survivorwife said:


> Since this apparently is not a permanent ban, and I sincerely hope that LM stops by to read this thread, I will address my words directly to him:
> 
> LM we need you here. Reading your advise to others, although strong sometimes, has been spot on and direct. Each and every "newbie" comes here with an infidelity issue and no prior experience. That is why they reach out here. Each one thinks that their story is unique, and yet, as you so eloquently point out, cheaters follow a script. "Newbie" need to know this.
> 
> ...


I completely feel the same way! Thanks for everything!


----------



## member2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> I was shocked to read that Beo and Morrigan were perm. banned.
> So was anonymouskitty and other members who gave excellent advice over here.
> I think mods should re-consider banning rules about veterans and members who give great advice. At least, these members don't deserve to get perm. banned. It's a loss for the forum.


I just read this, anonymouskitty was perm. banned?? Why am I coming here anymore......the advice will get weaker and weaker.... Do you think we can find them on another forum?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Too often members are chastised for their no nonsense approaches...LM will be missed. He was great.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

member2012 said:


> If people like Lord Mayhem, AnonymousKitty, Entropy3000, and Iheart life are not hear on the forum, then there isn't any reason to visit it. People like them are the ones who can help a person save their marriage. Without them, what is the point?
> I need to include Warlock07 in there as well....


Is iheartlife and Entropy banned too??
Geez!
I love iheartlifes post. 
All the above have given a lot to this site.
So many of the excellent posters aren't here anymore.
It's such a shame!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Iheart is on hiatus, I believe. She chose to take a break in her own, last I knew. If Entropy was banned, it was yesterday or today... he was on a couple days ago. Last I knew I wasn't banned. He just doesn't post very often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter (Aug 25, 2012)

snap said:


> Sad to see him leaving, while some people who I believe are trolls with fictional stories still post here.


Word.^


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

See ya LM, always liked your posts and what you said was what I wanted to post but always cancelled the post because I didn't want to kick someone who was already down. Although some need to be kicked so that they could start doing something instead of whining about it.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Iheart is on hiatus, I believe. She chose to take a break in her own, last I knew. If Entropy was banned, it was yesterday or today... he was on a couple days ago. Last I knew I wasn't banned. He just doesn't post very often.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No I have not been banned. I have been very busy on my project. So my posting with come and go.

LM indicated to me that he was not going to come back. I really hope he does. His view is essential to balance I think. I feel that there is strength in diversity. I get that we can all go too far and the mods have a tough job.

Iheartlife is a major contributor to this forum. Her understanding of EAs has helped me personally. Hope she comes back.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

member2012 said:


> If people like Lord Mayhem, AnonymousKitty, Entropy3000, and Iheart life are not hear on the forum, then there isn't any reason to visit it. People like them are the ones who can help a person save their marriage. Without them, what is the point?
> I need to include Warlock07 in there as well....


There is a long list of folks who make a difference for me on TAM. And I am glad to say they are people who I debate with as well as people I seem to always agree.

I have no doubt that there are people who come here to post to try to create problems. Not just stir positive debate but actually instigate problems. Sometimes we take the bait. I have about seven folks on my ignore list who I feel are that way. We see a lot of threads where someone sets the trap and then starts arguing the other way. Shame on us I guess.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

TAM is a pro-marriage site. Sometimes, too much so. Not all marriages should be saved or can be. It is a very difficult path to take, if you are an advocate of complete honesty, like LMH or some others. You risk being banned almost constantly. I've had it done to me, so I know a little about it. I try very hard to be respectful, but sometimes, because I advocate personal growth, with or without the marriage, I take a LOT of guff. The Mods here do a pretty good job of balancing the equation.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Save it on the petition.
> 
> AR has already corresponded with him and indicated that he won't be coming back.
> 
> ...


I think you have a good point. But I also need to emphasize that Lord Mayhem saved my life, with these harsh words, when I asked "My precious Julie, why?":



LordMayhem said:


> Because she is selfish and immature, that's why. She comitted domestic violence, yes destroying personal property is domestic violence and could have been arreste for it. She is a take, take, take, type of person, and would NEVER EVER be satisified. You could burn in hell for her and she wouldn't be satisfied. You even sing her lullaby songs at bedtime for goodness sakes. You treated her like a princess, and still that wasnt enough for her, and in the end she treated like a toad to be cast away.
> 
> Something is broken within her and you cannot fix her, she needs professional help for that. This is truly your time of trial.


And then again when I asked in desperation "What the hell do I do?":


LordMayhem said:


> What do you do? You pick yourself up off the ground and dust yourself off. That's what you do. You will recover. You will be better. It hurts. All of us in the forum have been through this and survived. You will too.
> 
> And you learn from this mistake. Putting your wife up on a pedestal and treating her like a spoiled princess doesn't work. All that does is make her lose respect for you. You are not alpha to her. Marriage is give and take, its not you just giving, giving, giving. Its a hard lesson and dearly paid for. FWIW, I did the same thing as you in my first marriage.
> 
> You're a pastor, so you know it will be the Lord to judge her.


I needed to hear that. 

I would like to ask now that we're on the subject... could we please address some of the people who are being really nasty to betrayed spouses on these forums? There's a user named *Am I Dreaming* who came here looking for help in this thread ( http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/55141-pregnant-wife-cheated-me-our-bed.html ), and there has been an overwhelmingly savage and utterly evil attitude launched at him while he is in the _midst_ of agony. People lambasting him for considering leaving a terrible wife and a child that may not even be his. *People are telling him he's scum, and that he's worse than his wife.*

Lord Mayhem was candid and blunt to be sure- but there was no mistaking his love for the people. I am seeing a lot of individuals who have no love, but only hostility. I beg the mods to address this.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

WhiteMousse said:


> I think you have a good point. But I also need to emphasize that Lord Mayhem saved my life, with these harsh words, when I asked "My precious Julie, why?":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of the few who can take the heat from others and use it to come out the other end better.

There are some posters who come here looking for someone to pat them on the back and tell them what they want to hear on how to win their cheating spouse back.

Then they keep coming back whining over and over asking why nothing is working. Then someone tells them why and they get all bent out of shape because we're attacking them for not agreeing with them or blowing smoke up their behind to make them feel good so that they can keep getting kicked in the face by staying in a piss poor marriage.

But, then again these posters are people too with feelings and if we've got to hold their hands and guide them to the light so that they can win back their spouse then I leave that to other posters.

You can usually tell by how a person posts if they have thick skin or if they're skin is made of cobwebs. I usually ignore the ones who need to be yes to death to make them stay in horrible marriages they shouldn't be in. You usually can't help those posters at all and it's best to let the post die off eventually instead of arguing with them when it's useless.

But that's just my opinion from a lying, cheating, POS jerk 

LM on the other hand spoke his mind to one and all, even the little whatevers...


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> You're one of the few who can take the heat from others and use it to come out the other end better.
> 
> There are some posters who come here looking for someone to pat them on the back and tell them what they want to hear on how to win their cheating spouse back.
> 
> ...


I think I'm also one of the few who is despised by many. But at the end of the day this is really just the wikipedia of marriage. The vast majority of the people here are not counselors or doctors- most are just very wounded people trying to make sense of what has happened. In his confessions Theodore Bundy stated that his family members could not come to terms with what he had done- he had to find a way to make sense of it for them so that they could simultaneously grapple with what he was and also prepare to move on. 

My philosophy has always been to speak the truth. Maybe I should focus on telling people whatever makes sense to them. I'm not being facetious- my interactions with people here have taught me that people erupt into violent dispositions when presented with unsettling truths.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

LM and Kitty post on The Love Shack now.
There are BS here that have threads there also.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

cheatinghubby said:


> But, then again these posters are people too with feelings and if we've got to hold their hands and guide them to the light so that they can win back their spouse then I leave that to other posters.
> 
> You can usually tell by how a person posts if they have thick skin or if they're skin is made of cobwebs. I usually ignore the ones who need to be yes to death to make them stay in horrible marriages they shouldn't be in. You usually can't help those posters at all and it's best to let the post die off eventually instead of arguing with them when it's useless.


That right there is all I ask.

I liked a great deal of what LM had to say. But there were other times in looking at an OP's style, or responses ... then seeing LM come along with a 2x4 and I'd wince. Sometimes it looked like mockery ... and that simply cannot fly.

An unwritten rule here is 3 strikes and you're out ... 

This was his 3rd ban, and it was not permanent. I don't expect everyone to agree with decisions made by moderators, but for the record ... we do pay attention. Well, other mods pay attention at least ... not so much me.


----------



## messeduplady (May 31, 2012)

Wow, disappointed to read this thread. Thats all.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I hope LM reconsider his decision to stay away from TAM. He used to be a member of SI, he's back to SI again also along with Loveshack.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

As for Beo and Morrigan, I did not see that they got banned. I know that they were taking a break from TAM and now I see his last responce was on Aug 28th. All I can say is Beo and Morrigan helped me quite a bit through private messages. As far as banning it goes with the territory. I would not want to be a mod. A friend of mine on two sites got banned (this one included) and though I am still in contact with him he admits to have gone over the top.


----------



## member2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> LM and Kitty post on The Love Shack now.
> There are BS here that have threads there also.


Thanks!
I am going to check it out!


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> LM and Kitty post on The Love Shack now.
> There are BS here that have threads there also.


I sure hope they'll be back. I don't have the energy or emotional reserve for another forum. I'd sooner take and better manage a mistress.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't post on Loveshack. They have a forum for AP's and I would probably get myself banned in very short order over there. And SI just depresses me.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

member2012 said:


> If people like Lord Mayhem, AnonymousKitty, Entropy3000, and Iheart life are not hear on the forum, then there isn't any reason to visit it. People like them are the ones who can help a person save their marriage. Without them, what is the point?
> I need to include Warlock07 in there as well....


E3 and Iheartlife are gone? Iheartlife? wow. Everyone in that list has been hugely important to me. And not always kind. Bandit, Beowulf, some others too. Warlock is gone? What about a penalty box where we can at least see whose been sidelined? In all seriousness, the moderators do a great and thankless job policing and maintaining content and tenor. Still, it's a shame that we continue to lose the more important voices. At the same time, I get it. My kids sometimes go too far and have to go to time out. But I want them back, even when they have to be gone. Had not several of the members noted above slapped me about the head a few or many several times, I would still be in the place of thinking I probably just needed to give my wife some more time and latitude with her excellent new friend.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

lol he didn't get a permanent ban so why is everyone offering a eulogy? I hope he comes back anyway.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I am not gone, just on a mental health break. I have popped back in to post on a handful of threads that I was on from the start.

Never been banned.

I do miss lordmayhem and hope he reconsiders his desire to stay away.

It's nice to be missed, but the truth is there is a very long list of people on here who are excellent posters and give great advice. Not everyone posted daily like I often did so they may not be as familiar but their advice is awesome nonetheless.

One person I missed posting regularly (who is NOT banned, lest I start a new rumor) is morituri.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Complexity said:


> lol he didn't get a permanent ban so why is everyone offering a eulogy? I hope he comes back anyway.


XVII. Pirates at their own funeral.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Kitty has a lifetime ban and I think he even tried to come back under a another name and got permabanned again

Entropy is still here as evidenced on this thread 

iheartlife is taking a break but has come back for a limited number of threads in the private section

beowulf and morrigan had an issue with a bunch of posters getting banned in bandit's thread and decided to go nuclear with attacking the mods and owners so they are permabanned

warlock I just saw posting so I dont know why you guys think he is gone


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

LM was a jerk to me when I needed it most. Several others as well. It all gets evened out, as some posters pick up the gentleness slack they leave behind.

Good to hear from you iheartlife.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

WhiteMousse;1088266[B said:


> ]I think I'm also one of the few who is despised by many.[/B]
> Im considered one huge A-hole to by many.
> But yet in the thread of referring to am i dreaming.
> He got slammed,and never got a chance to defend him self.
> ...


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

slater said:


> LM was a jerk to me when I needed it most. Several others as well. It all gets evened out, as some posters pick up the gentleness slack they leave behind.
> 
> Good to hear from you iheartlife.


LM just wanted to shake you up a bit..Trust me he wasent a jerk
to you.He really meant well..Just saying


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

As someone who can be a jerk on occasion, I can tell you many OPs here need to get hit with that 2X4. Some people need tough love. Truth be told, LM and the others were tough, but not jerks and they rounded out a good group of people giving diverse advice. I don't know what process the mods go through here when deciding who stays and who goes but I hope they weigh the total contribution of these posters.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I can say that it feels a little less encouraging to come here with some of the straight forward posters gone that helped me understand the hell I was in and helped me in numerous ways when I first found TAM. But there are enough that are still here that I am not going to take my self into the corner and shake until my hair falls out. 
I do miss them but hope for the best for them.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

One of my favourite posters. I hope he comes back but if he doesn't, I wish him well.

TAM keeps losing the good ones, and this section (CWI) is where we really need the posters with the tough love approach.

He cared. He wasn't in it to hurt people or belittle them. That was obvious to me.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Zanna said:


> TAM keeps losing the good ones, and this section (CWI) is where we really need the posters with the tough love approach.
> 
> He cared. He wasn't in it to hurt people or belittle them. That was obvious to me.


That always seems pretty clear to me. Even when I was flailing back at all of them. I was grateful. Now and then I see it come on a bit strong, but that is the point of CWI. Most of us wander in here lambs to the slaughter.


----------



## blinky (Feb 13, 2012)

deleted


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Deejo said:


> Save it on the petition.
> 
> AR has already corresponded with him and indicated that he won't be coming back.
> 
> ...


After being banned and reading about beloved members who had permanent bans, I appreciate this post. It is good that the moderators are personal and care about the emotional importance that TAM has.

Could there be a thread where bans are discussed? Perhaps that would lead to a lot of shouting matches. However, if someone does face a permanent ban, it would be nice to allow them back on for a short period to say farewell. There may be posters who would like to continue their friendship in real life or other virtual forms.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

LM is one of my favorite posters. His photo of Ice berg (TT) alone was much helpful than a hundred words.

This section needs some tough love, people coming here are in more thicker fog than their WS. In my opinion they need some tough love to come out of this fog and see the reality.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Well the mods have little sense of humor...

I joked with an OP'er about his wife, used the same phrase he used, smiley faces and all and drew a 10 day BAN.....

For name calling....

As agent K said..."We have no sense of humor we are aware of".....

There is one in particular that is BAN happy...especially towards guys...


Perhaps we need a "tongue in cheek" emoticon...


the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> As someone who can be a jerk on occasion, I can tell you many OPs here need to get hit with that 2X4. Some people need tough love. Truth be told, LM and the others were tough, but not jerks and they rounded out a good group of people giving diverse advice. I don't know what process the mods go through here when deciding who stays and who goes but I hope they weigh the total contribution of these posters.


A lot of times it seems like a zero tolerance policy in grade schools...

Kid points a finger and go's bang.....

Gun violence...

expelled...


the woodchuck


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Is it like the Game of Thrones here? Everyone dies, everyone gets banned? :lol:


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad Lord came back.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Acabado said:


> I'm glad Lord came back.


Thanks.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't really like you at first, man. After time, however - I grew to understand your logic and your reasoning. I appreciate everything that you have posted for myself and Regret.

Thank you, LM for making a f'ng difference on a board filled with so much hell.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> Thanks.


Glad you decided to return also LM.

However, you could have changed that annoying crawling gnat avitar. Cracked a couple of screens trying to swat the damn thing.


----------

